# Antec 300



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

Anybody have one?

What your opinion? Have you done mods? Can you post pics of the inside.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a basic case, no frills but solid and great airflow and enough room for most.

I can post some pics this evening if someone else doesn't beat me to it.

But I love it, have built probably 30 computers with it.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 18, 2009)

its a great case, alot of modding possible


----------



## Asylum (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea for the price you can beat the quality and performance of it.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a good case, I may buy one. But I'm waiting to see what the NZXT Beta EVO is like first.

http://www.nzxt.com/products/beta_evo


----------



## leventp (Aug 18, 2009)

It offers great value... I'm an user and I recommend it.

There are of course better cases, but for overall value, Three Hundred is a winner.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Anybody have one?
> 
> What your opinion? Have you done mods? Can you post pics of the inside.



I have one and it is modded. it is not the biggest case in the world nor does it have all kinds of cool features. but it does have amazing cooling potential!






Ignore the tape and cd case thing on my side panel. It is to cover up the hole.



























Does that help out some?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 18, 2009)

leventp said:


> It offers great value... I'm an user and I recommend it.
> 
> There are of course better cases, but for overall value, Three Hundred is a winner.



agreed


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

well for $45 i dont think so either. i just need/want ideas for cable management when i do get this case next week.



YinYang.ERROR said:


> It is a good case, I may buy one. But I'm waiting to see what the NZXT Beta EVO is like first.
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/products/beta_evo



when does that come out? thats f'in sexy


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 18, 2009)

I have one. See sig.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

ok nice  im in the toss up of the NZXT beta or the antec 300. i like both very very much. I like the fact the NZXT has the holes cut already and its black inside. But i like the front of the antec a bit better.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Anybody have one?
> 
> What your opinion? Have you done mods? Can you post pics of the inside.



I have built about 5 PC's using that case including my fiance's rig. Easy to work with, would really suck for cable mgt (it's not the best anyways, but for the price...tough to expect that) if the HDD cage wasn't offset to the left creating a nicely sized pocket for stashing cables. Airflow is solid, the front filter does it's job, the LED's aren't large enough to be annoying like the larger ones on my HAF 932 (I finally unplugged them from the mb...).

Easy to fit large coolers and cards, I don't have any pictures that I can find, but it's an easy to work with, decent airflow, and affordable case that's definately worth a sesrious look. I'd say it's got just over 2/3 the airflow capacity my Antec 900 had. Runs VERY quiet though, all fans on medium speed (all antec tri-cools), even with a GTX260 stock cooler @ 70%, the case is quieter than my HAF932 setup and her rig runs pretty damn cool...well below any temps to even be concerned about. Hope that helps!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well for $45 i dont think so either. i just need/want ideas for cable management when i do get this case next week.
> 
> 
> 
> when does that come out? thats f'in sexy



September sometime...

The Beta EVO is more like the Beta 2.
As the Beta is already out. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055&Tpk=NZXT beta


But yeah the EVO looks nice.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmm, i cant really wait, this is happening next wek.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice case, it's actually not much smaller than the 900 except worse for cable management. I will say 1 thing, modular power supply. I found the 900 easier to work with.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep a Corsair HX520 is an excellent match for the Antec 300  , but I've even made a PC P&C 750 work out (much more work though!)


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 19, 2009)

antec earthwatt 430? thats what im going to be using.

were do i buy the modling after i cut holes?

Edit: u channel. found it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

I love mine. nothing flashy WM isn't too bad solid case doesn't have the most room but its still not bad. Keeps everything cool the fans that come with it aren't bad. I would recommend it to anyone wanting something without alot of flash or doesn't have something like the X2 cards 
as for mods i haven't really done anything to mine i painted it and had to remove some molex plugs to do some WM but other then that no mods. also PSUs with alot of wires are a bitch(my Zeus has about the same amount as some of the PC power and cooling) but the Earthwatts should be fairly easy 
here is a crappy pic hope it helps


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 19, 2009)

im thinking about painting it and doing a few holes cutting.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> im thinking about painting it and doing a few holes cutting.



should be a nice case for that then.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 19, 2009)

well if anyone else has the case with holes/mods post them


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Aug 19, 2009)

Just a real quick FYI, the Antec 300 has almost no  cable management so you will have to make your own holes and route them yourself. But for about 45 USD it is a great case. I wish it was a little bit bigger but it does a damn good job.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Just a real quick FYI, *the Antec 300 has almost no  cable management so you will have to make your own holes and route them yourself*. But for about 45 USD it is a great case. I wish it was a little bit bigger but it does a damn good job.



i would like to argue with that. That isn't true if your creative and have the time you don't have to make any holes at all. Take a look at my pics a few post up that is without any extra holes.I'm not trying to start a flamewar or anything here so don't take me as being rude.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would like to argue with that. That isn't true if your creative and have the time you don't have to make any holes at all. Take a look at my pics a few post up that is without any extra holes.I'm not trying to start a flamewar or anything here so don't take me as being rude.



your pics are not the best :/ so i really cant tell.


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 19, 2009)

Built a new X4 955 system two weeks ago with it.  Very straightforward build - the only mildly exasperating part was tiding up the cables at the end.  I like it a lot.  I have the optional fan spots filled with Scythe 120mm 1200 RPM fans - very cool, great airflow and not especially noisy considering five case fans running.  Got it for $59 with free shipping and no sales tax from Amazon.com.  Great deal imo.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 19, 2009)

it does tend to give alot of vibrations though, at least for me, with stock tricool fans on lowand a orange xigmatek at the back at 1000rpm. so those anti-vibration gaskets would be useful

edit - this is azma666's friends antec 300. no holes or modding and its almost perfect, only the cpu power needs to be changed


----------

